# Greetings (again!)



## Dear Villain (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been on the forum for a couple of years now, while plugging away making music like everybody else. The only thing is, I've really avoided putting my stuff out there via Soundcloud, social media, etc. and have finally taken the plunge to launch a soundcloud page. I already have the three loneliest websites in the world, so figured I'd at least try to get a presence where listeners may be. 

Sooooo...I'd be grateful for a few follows from my fellow musicians! The url is: http://www.soundcloud.com/dearvillain (www.soundcloud.com/dearvillain)

Hope you'll check it out and find something you like  

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Atarion Music (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome to VI Control Dave. I'll head over to check you out now


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you for the welcome, Atarion. I appreciate you checking out my music. As I mentioned, I have been on the forum for a while, I just thought I'd reintroduce myself now that I'm establishing a web presence. And what a slow build it looks like it's going to be. I have a whopping 5 subscribers to my http://www.soundcloud.com/dearvillain (www.soundcloud.com/dearvillain) 

In the good old days, we used to sell music; now we can't even give it away for free! Lol


----------

